
Unforeseen Maximum - reedwolf
https://arbital.greaterwrong.com/p/unforeseen_maximum/
======
PaulHoule
Aren't problems like this endemic to human beings acting as economic agents?
Put a bounty on rat tails and the people will breed rats.

A postulated superintelligence might be better at us than screwing up, but I
think it is a quantitative rather than qualitative difference.

